
The Simple Magic of Consistent Hashing (2011) - mos_basik
http://www.paperplanes.de/2011/12/9/the-magic-of-consistent-hashing.html
======
mos_basik
In an earlier thread about Stephen Wolfram's contributions to a recent movie,
a user commented that the alien circle-grams looked similar to how diagrams of
consistent hashing turn out [0]. I had never heard of the concept, so I went
looking and was surprised by its simplicity and elegance.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12942021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12942021)

